# RWS Maintenance



## Barrier (Mar 9, 2009)

I recently acquired a Diana RWS mod 34 rifle. Is anybody familiar with the Maintenance and lubricant requirements? I didn't get the manual with it.
I have fired it a few times so far, it is quite different from the Crosman 66 Powermaster I have. It feels like a much more serious rifle. I do like my Crosman but most of the parts are plastic, including the "cocking slide or bolt" that has broken off. Incidentally does anyone know where to get a new cocking piece or bolt. the part that you pull back to load pellet after the rifle has been pumped?
thanks for any advice or help.
Barrier


----------



## sprung (Dec 10, 2009)

Barrier, congrats on the 34! You can access the manual via this link.
http://www.pyramydair.com/site/manuals/RWS24/

I've kind of had my eye on the 34. Which calibur do you have and how is it shooting?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't lubricate anything if the gun is new; it is overlubricated already.


----------

